# What do you see when you look in the mirror?



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

What do you see when you look in the mirror?
A past you?
A present you?
A future you?


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't like to look in the mirror at myself. 
When I do I see a freak and a loser. I don't see much future and a past that's wasted for the most part.


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

A beard and eyes


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

There are many ways that the image on the mirror can be mixed with imagination. A very dangerous road.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I see my present self but I'm always thinking of some way to try to make myself better. It's probably not healthy because instead of accepting myself at the moment I'm saying I'll accept myself when I achieve _________.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

On good days I just see a regular dude.
On bad days I see a ****ing hideous loser and can't even bear to look into the mirror.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I only look in the mirror when im taking pics lol ^_^ otherwise I cant stand it XD 
When I went to the hair dressers like a month ago my eyes were wondering everywhere cus I couldnt look in the mirror for more than 5 seconds >.> lol. She must have thought I was a weirdo XD even closed my eyes for a while at some points lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The shadow of my former self.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone who looks like she has a perpetual headache, and could use a cup of coffee. And the day off even though she hasn't done a damn thing.

Kidding(ish), since this is in Positive Thinking, I see someone who's been trying for some time now and had never completely lost hope


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't look in the mirror. There's nothing there worth seeing.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Someone I barely recognize.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I see a dreamer. However i want to stop dreaming and start living. 
I have the same issue as you, 49erJT. I always think to myself I will be happy with myself when I am like this or have that whether its something intrinsic or superficial.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone who is not likely to look healthy and well-rested ever again.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Past. Still a mess.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

mightypillow said:


> I see a present me who has potential, but rarely uses it.


Ditto.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I see a boat, a teapot and a machete.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

probably offline said:


> The shadow of my former self.


_"Alas, my friends.

He looked not like the ruins of his former self,

But like the ruins of those ruins."

_


----------



## flight11 (Feb 12, 2013)

49erJT said:


> I see my present self but I'm always thinking of some way to try to make myself better. It's probably not healthy because instead of accepting myself at the moment I'm saying I'll accept myself when I achieve _________.


Feel exactly the same... and I don't know if I can ever reach that point


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't initially see myself, but then it's like I suddenly realize it's me, get an intense sense of self-awareness and then look away before I start thinking about it.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I see a lonely guy desperate for money and to get in shape.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

i cant look at the mirror without crying


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Pride & Power


I love this scene. I quote it line for line every time someone asks me "what do you see" 

thank you for posting it


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

hairdresser completely ruined my hair, so I avoid the mirror and use CD's to see myself instead.
Anyway the outside self is a small fraction of who we are, not that looking like a cun.t can be excused...


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

When i look in the mirror, i don't have a reflection! Seriously tho, i see a broken man, but i'm going to change that!


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

hair everywhere fml


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I usually see a girl in a messy room wearing a cute outfit and laughing while holding her cat in funny positions or dribbling toothpaste foam down her chin.

If we're speaking metaphorically though, I see the future me, a pockmarked, floating block of floral foam soaked in red wine.


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

a blob disguised as a human.


----------



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

Now that I got a haircut, when I look into the mirror the lyric "I feel stupid and contagious" runs through my mind. That about sums it up. It shouldn't, but it does.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I see a tall, somewhat average looking guy who probably needs to shave


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I see a sad face pretending to smile, A wasted life.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

A somatic reference, vaguely associated with my identity.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I see the past me and I hate him.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

"I will actually look cute if I try."


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm starting to see change. In my eyes and in my body. 
I have started doing physical labour for work and I'm seeing a change in my posture and a liveliness to my muscles.
However i can still see the fear I have for my life ahead and not knowing when there might be something to knock me back. 

Just remember no matter what you see in that mirror, you have the ability to change what is actually there or how you see what is there.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I see the devil himself.
no....
I see a 19 yo with way too much body hair (I only look at myself after a shower, haha)
Okay, okay being honest now...
I see myself
An unnattractive polski dude.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel (Feb 24, 2013)

In the mirror I see a homeless chick because none of my clothes fit me because my mom wears them so they're all large... And my hair is all greasy because my mom only buys shampoo that works for herself... My skin is also burned to hell because she also only has soap for herself. You should see how burnt they are. Earlier today I yelled a bit because it hurt a lot but my parents told me to shut up because they were more interested in their tv program...


----------



## RaydonTheAngel (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh my god, I forgot this was a positive thinking only part of the forum, sorry guys. I was so absorbed in answering the question...


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

past, because i was a retarded looking **** back then and i still am now. puberty didn't do me any favours as i look even worse now.

future me = still a retarded ****wit living at home with mum



Mersault said:


> There are many ways that the image on the mirror can be mixed with imagination. A very dangerous road.


unless you put two mirrors together like i did, i was looking again before and now i know why people stare at me funny and i can never get a job that i wanna do.

i even look the same in pictures and on video, i've got a really horrible face formation that makes my lips stick out so when im talking it makes me look like a right tard, my top lip is sort of rounded and sticks out way too far, im a ****ing mutant looking weirdow, that is why i will never have any real friends or even a girlfriend.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

A sexy beast!!!!


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

past and the future. i always tend to judge myself by my past, and i always tend to worry about my future. it's like i always forget about the present day because of too focused on the past and future.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

some-one i cannot get a fix on, a fellow i would like be be friends with^^


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Some bad *** psycho mother****er. (lol no)


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I see a scared little boy looking for assurance.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what the OP really means.. :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> *I see a sad face pretending to smile*, A wasted life.


This. I am so dissatisfied with my life at the moment, yet to avoid the concern of others, I pretend to be either happy, or simply apathetic.

But not so much the wasted life part. I know I have potential. I used to be a somewhat driven person, but in the past years I've let my potential dwindle with depression, anxiety, and overall extreme fear of society. I have to work on solving those problems and putting my potential to use again.


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

A very fat and out of shape, depressed woman.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My whiteheads. I always pulls some out.


----------

